# Help green water again!!!



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I dont know whats going on. I changed the filter pad on my eheim and few days ago and i can see that the water is getting greener and greener till now i cant even see the other side of my tank. I put the petco 25w uv again for the 3rd time to clear it again. I just dont know whats going on, i know green water starts when it has amonia in water. Is it my filter just still new? Been running it since June. Its just because its too hot the temp is about 80-84. Im planning to just plumb a UV to it and just leave it 24/7. Any suggestions will be appreciated.

Tank its a 90g with 2 150w metal halide. The tank is getting hit with natural sun for 30min to 1hr in the afternoon. Doing EI solution.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 22, 2009)

I would think that theres too much light in the tank and the sunlight isn't helping either. 

Have you tried using only 1 metal halide?


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

wwh2694 said:


> I dont know whats going on. I changed the filter pad on my eheim and few days ago and i can see that the water is getting greener and greener till now i cant even see the other side of my tank. I put the petco 25w uv again for the 3rd time to clear it again. I just dont know whats going on, i know green water starts when it has amonia in water. Is it my filter just still new? Been running it since June. Its just because its too hot the temp is about 80-84. Im planning to just plumb a UV to it and just leave it 24/7. Any suggestions will be appreciated.
> 
> Tank its a 90g with 2 150w metal halide. The tank is getting hit with natural sun for 30min to 1hr in the afternoon. Doing EI solution.


Purigen works really good! + a extra dose of prime.

How old is your tank? water parameters? bio-load? any other information...?


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

This is a full ADA 120h tank got it May of this year. Its been running for almost 3months. It has 24 rummy nose and 4 bristle plecos. Trimed the tank 3 times already and now i noticed the plants slowed in growth. The light is the matching 2x ADA 150w lights and this is the required light for it by ADG. I was looking at that turbo twist again. I had a turbo twist 9w before on my discus tank for 2 yrs had no problems and now looking for a bigger one. I used the petco 25w uv for only 4 days max everytime i used it, u think i have to leave it there longger to get rid of all the green water???? This tank is C02 injected, cant count the bubbles to fast and the lights on 7hrs. The tank is moderately planted with 75% ground covered with staurogyne. EI dosing solution in everyday dosing for a week and 50% water change sunday. Anyways tank parameters.

Kh-9
Gh-13
P04- 0.5
Ph- 6.6
N03- 40-- this was last saturday

Tap water
Ph-7.6
Kh - 6
Gh - 7
P04 - 0
N03 - 0

The picture was taken after water change and plants was trimed. This was almost 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

wwh2694 said:


> I just dont know whats going on, i know green water starts when it has amonia in water.
> 
> Tank its a 90g with 2 150w metal halide. The tank is getting hit with natural sun for 30min to 1hr in the afternoon. Doing EI solution.


All plant life uses ammonia in one form or another, so saying it's due to ammonia is like saying humans are breeding because there's oxygen and cheeseburgers. It's not entirely untrue, but it's entirely too simplistic of a conclusion to be genuinely helpful to you.

Light is the one parameter of your tank you have complete and absolute control over, and yet it's the one thing people are the most resistant to change.

If you cut the amount of light you have in half, despite ADG's recommendations, and prevent the natural light from hitting the tank, would you get green water with the same amount of ammonia in the tank?

Going even further, if you put a tank full of water in a dark room and add all the ammonia you can get your hands on to it, would you get green water? If you doubled the amount of light you currently have, what would happen?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Limiting factors for photosynthesis is :light, nutrients and carbon dioxide. If the amount nutrients and carbon dioxide have stayed the same since when you first setup the tank, then excess light has thrown the balance off. You said the tank is getting 90minutes of nature light, how about adding a timer that allows two on/off settings and kick the tank lights off during the period where the tank is getting natural light. Another option is to run your tank little lean of Macro nutrients. Get your Nitrates to 20ppm and Phosphate to .25ppm.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you all for the nice tips u gave me i will sure try those.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If you need to borrow a UV sterilizer, I got one that is rated up to 150gal. I know my bulb is good with on 30day of use on it.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks but I have a petco 25w UV that im using right now and green water is clearing up. The problem with this UV its so ugly and big. I need to find one i can plumb with my filter thats hidden.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Look in the direction of pond UV filters. They are inline filters. A good source to talk to Tex Gal. She runs a inline UV filter. Little trick she told me, when your running the UV filter for green water, use Seachem's Clarity to help your water filter catch the dead algae.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Look in the direction of pond UV filters. They are inline filters. A good source to talk to Tex Gal. She runs a inline UV filter. Little trick she told me, when your running the UV filter for green water, use Seachem's Clarity to help your water filter catch the dead algae.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Seachem clarity i will try that thanks for the tip. I finally got me a UV the turbo twist. Lol i didnt know it will be this big.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

If you're using AS you probably don't need to be adding more macros at this point with the tank. AS should be providing most if not all of the N and P that you need at this point. I know you'll have some people say that dosing EI with AS extends the life of AS but I believe that ADA has developed a system that works and you would be better off following their recommendations for adding nutrients, etc.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I use eco in this tank. Now the tank is clear using the UV.


----------

